# Help needed urgently



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

Hi,
I am landing in Canada with my husband and 2 children on the 22nd of June (finally got the PR). My kids are 4 yrs and 18 months old, they have a nanny who lives with us, she came to the UK with us from Nigeria, as a domestic worker. How do we take her with us to Canada? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dakus77 said:


> Hi,
> I am landing in Canada with my husband and 2 children on the 22nd of June (finally got the PR). My kids are 4 yrs and 18 months old, they have a nanny who lives with us, she came to the UK with us from Nigeria, as a domestic worker. How do we take her with us to Canada? Any advice will be appreciated.


Don't you think you left this somewhat late before doing anything about this matter? Is she on your landing documents? If not, you just cannot import her into Canada like a piece of furniture. She requires permission to live here with the appropriate documentation.


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

Of course I know I cannot 'import' her to canada, neither was I planning to take her along immediately as she obviously does not have 'appropriate documentation', I'm not dumb. I was just looking for someone who has had a similar issue to get some ideas on how to go about the process of bringing her to Canada after I land. Please be a bit more pleasant. 
Thank you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dakus77 said:


> Of course I know I cannot 'import' her to canada, neither was I planning to take her along immediately as she obviously does not have 'appropriate documentation', I'm not dumb. I was just looking for someone who has had a similar issue to get some ideas on how to go about the process of bringing her to Canada after I land. Please be a bit more pleasant.
> Thank you.



I think it would be down to your nanny to apply as you did to live in Canada, she has you living there as her employer?? So I guess its not about you "taking" her to Canada, but "her" making her own arrangements with your help

Jo xxx


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for your response. I should hire her as a foreign worker then? Can I start this process immediately I land or do I have to be a resident for any number of time before I can hire a foreign worker? There is no stipulation for this on CIC website.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I think you did not word your original question appropriately/clearly for someone to be able to help. Again, I think SHE will have to get her documentation together and then you would have to check on the immigration laws governing hiring someone as their "employer". 

On second thoughts, I also dont think you can just "sponsor" someone for employment without meeting certain requirements. I am not sure about the "nanny" business but in my line of business (finance), you have to follow certain rules such as "proving that you searched or advertised the position in Canada in order to employ a Canadian citizen first" aka..your nanny isnt taking the job of a Canadian...that is from experience I know..this is Im sure just the tip of the iceberg as far as rules to hire someone from abroad is concerned...and I think you would have to be a registered business in the least...else we would see a mass exodus of immigrants et al..think about it!

Also, is yoru nanny legal in the UK??Her status (citizenship) would most likely determine the time involved in processing of her application.

Sorry I do not have any official sources to provide you a link to but this is just from the common sense perspective.

Good Luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dakus77 said:


> Thanks for your response. I should hire her as a foreign worker then? Can I start this process immediately I land or do I have to be a resident for any number of time before I can hire a foreign worker? There is no stipulation for this on CIC website.


I dont know enough about the rules and regulations, but it is down to your nanny to sort herself out. I'm looking at it like this; Its not about you "taking her" with you, its about her wishing to work for you. If she's employed by you now then I guess she could say that her company/employer is re-locating and have requested her to move with them. But it is down to HER, not you to make the moves, with your guidance and help etc...!!?? 

I maybe wrong. but what I'm saying is that she is the person in question and its she that needs to be pro-active

Jo xxx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I suggest you contact one of the many NANNY agencies in Canada who do this on a daily basis and be guided by them on the process required. A fee may be involved.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with Newbie. Its up to your nanny to get her own paperwork done. However I don't believe you have the right to sponsor someone unless you are a permanent resident yourself. Also you can't "underpay" her in Canada as there are set base rates people get paid. I don't know about nanny agencies as everyone I know has used daycare or dayhomes.


----------



## dakus77 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, they've been quite helpful. I have found the documentation on CIC website, nannies are classified under care givers, I've got all the info I need to proceed.
Thanks.


----------

